# i am lookin for a cane toad



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hi um lookin for a cane toad i dont wanta get all druged up or nothin like that i just want a cool pet to talk about,ive never herd of anyone in nova scotia owning one so it might be hard to find one got any ideas?is there a place that has thangs like this that i could order of from? i want a big ass toad and ive herd cane toads get massave in size. anyone got any care tips? other than the fact that thay kneed a big cage i know nothing about them


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

are cane toads the one that if you lick or something like that their toxins make you see things?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

If your not getting it to try and get high (which would be silly because they're poisonus) there are cooler frogs/toads to choose from. Canes are pretty ordinary looking toads, that would leave little to tell people about. Some other options for you.....

budgett's frog 





packman frog (cheap and readily available) 





man every frog I search on youtube is eating a mouse. You can look up the rest, but some more "obtainable" yet interesting frogs are...

whites treefrog, red eyed treefrog, bombina orientalis, veitnamese mossy frog, tomato frog, scaphiophryne gottlebei, & and the very large pyxicephalus adspersus aka pixie frog aka african bullfrog


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

but i here cane toads get big right? i want somthin that gets big like a 1-2 pound toad/frog has anyone ever owned a african bull frog on this site i wonder?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

he y a cane toad you can lick it and get high lol! but a afracan bull from very hard to take care of i say! but get your self a lizard or something!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just be aware that feeding live food isn't recommended as it can end up hurting your frog.


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> but i here cane toads get big right? i want somthin that gets big like a 1-2 pound toad/frog has anyone ever owned a african bull frog on this site i wonder?


I own a male african bullfrog what do you want to know?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

well thay say african bull frogs are hard to care for? do say why? is it ware its so big and needs lots of space?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's not that it gets big and needs lots of space - it's that it gets big and needs lots of FOOD. Haha.


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> It's not that it gets big and needs lots of space - it's that it gets big and needs lots of FOOD. Haha.


Well actually they can weigh up to 4 pounds and can get to about 10 inches across. Ive had mine for about a year and he is happy and health in his 20 long with just some peat moss and little container of water so he can swim around.This is all he needs for life and get either a heat lamp or a heat mat for winter. And as for food they really dont need alot of food as they can go for about 6 months on a single mouse.Mine is about 8 inches and all he needs is about 2 mice every week and a half.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

did you buy yours in canada? who sells that kinda stuff in canada i wonder?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The pet store I used to work at sells frogs of all types. Including african bullfrogs.


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> did you buy yours in canada? who sells that kinda stuff in canada i wonder?


I live in new york so I bought mine in the US. I actually was going to get a pacman frog and the store that I bought him from told me he was a pac so I bought him.But when I looked at him a week later I realized he wasnt a pac.But Im not angry hes a hell of a lot better then a pacman frog.I had a pac before but it starved to death.Pacs are actually picky eaters but a african bullfrog will eat ANYTHING you put in front of him.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^^^ If your old pacman frog starved itself to death, I'm betting there was another issue going on. He must have been sick, because pacmans are pigs. They will try to eat things that are as big as they are, and sometimes end up choking to death because they wont let go. A healthy pacman is definentily not a picky eater fyi.

glad your happy with your african though, they are very cool frogs. Attitude and size go along way.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i know africans are big but how big of a cage do thay need


----------

